# Gambling



## Keishin (May 15, 2019)

Just lost another 50 to slots 
lucky I avoid internet casinos and such people have thrown thousands at those i hear
although i threw 10 euros to my sisters account to try dozen different net games out but she had 5€ losing limit in the acc luckily


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2019)

Keishin said:


> Just lost another 50 to slots
> lucky I avoid internet casinos and such people have thrown thousands at those i hear
> although i threw 10 euros to my sisters account to try dozen different net games out but she had 5€ losing limit in the acc luckily


Slots are for playful casino dwellers.  Real gamblers get nutty gritty in card games.


----------



## Keishin (May 15, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Slots are for playful casino dwellers.  Real gamblers get nutty gritty in card games.


quick way to get hanged


----------



## Yamato (May 15, 2019)

Yeah, I end up losing more on the slots. That feeling when you win and then wanna win more gets your wallet empty fast 

Same with lotto tickets and scratchers


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (May 17, 2019)

lol Kewadin Casino in the Soo border (First Nations land think), dont really gamble though for years. lol and then earliest before probably going for the trifecta lol at home town Downs long time ago as kids


----------



## Nep Nep (May 18, 2019)

I don't have the attention span for slots. I get bored after like 3 tries. 

Also I'm very careful with my money anyways so gambling is not my thing.


----------



## shieldbounce (May 19, 2019)

You keep hoping that you’re going to win something big on those lottery scratch-off tickets, lotto-max, or any game in the casino that involves betting money but chances are, you’re going to lose over and over until by sheer luck, you manage to get lucky and win something.

And then realization dawns on you that you still spent more money in trying to win in comparison to how much you actually won.

So yea, gamble for giggles, but don’t legit expect to actually win something big.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 19, 2019)

I live right next to Macau, so I usually do a symbolic casino run when I'm there. It's part of the experience.

I pretty much exclusively play slots, though, because they have an acceptable minimum bet. All the human-operated games start at like HK$50 (US$6) per attempt, and I feel I can't defend that to myself (or my wife!) when I'm on a time-limited income.

Maybe when I get a job with an open-ended contract I'll be more frivolous.

Also with all games where you play against other people (poker, mahjong), I'd definitely want to* practice* at home before throwing down with the best of Communist Party corrupt officials.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 19, 2019)

I've wasted so much money at the casino.


----------



## Keishin (May 19, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Yeah, I end up losing more on the slots. That feeling when you win and then wanna win more gets your wallet empty fast
> 
> Same with lotto tickets and scratchers


yep when you win you try to win more
when you lose you "try to get back what you lost"

truly a lose-lose situation. they make these physical and internet casino things addicting on purpose. all the colors, sounds, etc have been carefully created to lure people in. just saw on news about a chick that lost 300k online. terrible stories like that are all over the news.
this guy 
did this, a very well told and emotional life story


----------



## Aduro (May 19, 2019)

Keishin said:


> yep when you win you try to win more
> when you lose you "try to get back what you lost"


You lose when you try and win more too. You're on top of your game, adrenaline is rushing. You don't want to stop while you're having fun. The best time to quit in terms of money is when you're having the most fun, in a place or website carefully designed to keep you going. And probably in a place carefully designed so that anyone who does win splashes out on money booze, snacks and tips for waitresses with nice tits while you're there.

But you lose shitloads when you try to win it back.

I say give up on profit while gambling. Bet what you're willing to lose. Enjoy the feeling of money being unimportant enough to waste for an evening.


----------



## Keishin (May 19, 2019)

Aduro said:


> You lose when you try and win more too. You're on top of your game, adrenaline is rushing. You don't want to stop while you're having fun. The best time to quit in terms of money is when you're having the most fun, in a place or website carefully designed to keep you going. And probably in a place carefully designed so that anyone who does win splashes out on money booze, snacks and tips for waitresses with nice tits while you're there.
> 
> But you lose shitloads when you try to win it back.
> 
> I say give up on profit while gambling. Bet what you're willing to lose. Enjoy the feeling of money being unimportant enough to waste for an evening.


"always gamble only what you can afford to lose"


----------



## Aduro (May 19, 2019)

Keishin said:


> "always gamble only what you can afford to lose"



There's a story about a con-artist called Canada Bill Jones. Well-known, especially well told in American Gods. But it tells a story about a guy who joins a shady card game with some strangers. He loses over and over again. The other players are barely even pretending he's got a chance.
Bill's friend asks him why he keeps playing a game that's so obviously rigged. 
Bill says "I know its crooked, but its the only game in town".

Winning isn't what gambling is for. At least not for anyone with two brain cells to rub together. Its an act of petty defiance against the iron grip that money has over humanity.


----------



## The Great One (May 25, 2019)

Well I once lost  1.4K on cricket betting.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 26, 2019)

Real Gamblers eat taco bell in a drunken stupor. Gotta know when to fold 'em.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2019)

I feel that. I won 200 from a lottery ticket that I bought in January.

But I haven't won anything from recent ticket purchases. Limiting them to two or four dollars max.


----------



## sworder (May 27, 2019)

You go to a casino with a set amount of money that you're willing to lose, not with the hopes of getting rich

Personally I've made more than I've lost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Going to be betting a large amount of money on Toronto winning the finals.


----------



## Gin (May 28, 2019)

i only gamble in red dead redemption

and i usually lose so that's prolly a good thing


----------



## pfft (May 29, 2019)

Live in Vegas and I NEVER gamble like ever. So easy to say no.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 8, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Going to be betting a large amount of money on Toronto winning the finals.



This post aged well.


----------



## Keishin (Jun 9, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> This post aged well.


hm u made


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2021)

I have been going to casinos a lot lately.  It is a lot of fun.  Haven't hit a 1000x bonus yet.  So, I am due.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

It is amazing. I haven’t gambled in three weeks and my bank accounts are growing rapidly!


----------



## Keishin (Aug 19, 2021)

Havent gambled in a while either


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 19, 2021)

I love gambling.

I love it so much that i feel sick when i'm not gambling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

The wins are amazing.


----------



## Keishin (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

I would only have that many chips if it was like a buy-in tournament style.


----------



## Hunty (Aug 19, 2021)

I love gambling.

 I usually go down to Hard Rock, my local casino, and bring 100$ to play at the Baccarat tables.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

I usually go to the Talking Stick Resort and Casino on Saturdays.


----------



## Hunty (Aug 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I usually go to the Talking Stick Resort and Casino on Saturdays.


The one in Arizona? I think I've been out there before on my Vegas adventure days.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

Yeah, pretty nice place. Slot machines have really improved in the last 5 years. They are a lot more fun than they used to be. And it is a much better experience now that smoking is no longer allowed (due to covid).


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2021)

Feelings? I thought everyone just tried to figure out their chances and figure how much money to spend strategically and if a small number of unlucky losses come your quit


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2021)

An online friend told me the other day he lost 17k to slots. He felt suicidal after too.
He's 20 from Europe.

Poor kid. I tried to warn him. He said he will never gamble again....

He won big 2 times before this btw. He was doing like 120 a spin type of thing on Online casino. Would lose a lot then win, he tried to get me to play with a referral link. I just told him "I like to trade but frown upon slots".


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2021)

RemChu said:


> An online friend told me the other day he lost 17k to slots. He felt suicidal after too.
> He's 20 from Europe.
> 
> Poor kid. I tried to warn him. He said he will never gamble again....
> ...


didn't he realize that the odds of him winning back that money gets lower the more he loses though?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2021)

Jim said:


> didn't he realize that the odds of him winning back that money gets lower the more he loses though?


Yeah thought that was commonly known thing. Plus you can't see their odds and their algorithm. They probably have it set up so you win just enough and then you get on a real lose streak to drain you of any profits.

He's 20 sooooo I don't know what to say. Pure dopamine when he won big or whatever too enticing.


----------



## Keishin (Aug 25, 2021)

RemChu said:


> An online friend told me the other day he lost 17k to slots. He felt suicidal after too.
> He's 20 from Europe.
> 
> Poor kid. I tried to warn him. He said he will never gamble again....
> ...


Yeah that's what often happens. Many are hundreds of thousands in debt due to underestimating the pull of the moment, trying to run after losses or just going in big after winning a bit.

17k's still good enough to make a comeback from and to grow up from being so naïve. Learn from mistakes. It was fun in the moment but way too costly.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2021)

RemChu said:


> An online friend told me the other day he lost 17k to slots. He felt suicidal after too.
> He's 20 from Europe.
> 
> Poor kid. I tried to warn him. He said he will never gamble again....
> ...


I have done that too tbh. But I am not like Trainwrecks. He does $1k a spin (which is crazy).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Did pretty good on slots this morning. Made a big sports bet too. $800 on South Carolina in the women’s ncaa tournament championship game.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 3, 2022)

I hardly ever. I like play the big lotteries when they go over 250 million - like hey here's 10 bucks and I go in on it with friends or whatever. But outside of that - nah. I hate losing money. Slots are like stupid IMO. 

Someone once opened a ream of paper, marked a page, and said I'll give you 1000 bucks if you pick this piece of paper of of this stack - cost you 100 bucks to try. Kinda framed chances of winning for me.  Most chances of winning are far less than 1 in 500.


----------

